# Federal Ammo



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

I tried some Federal ammo today, "Premuim 124gr JHP..." 

It's flashy? Is that the word I'm looking for...? Every round I tried (10 rds) produced a pretty bright flash. Has anyone used this ammo before? Is this normal for this type of bullet from federal or do I possibly have a bad batch?


----------



## MM Developer (Feb 24, 2006)

*I own*

the 96 brigadier inox (very sweet gun IMO) and for my personal defense carry ammo, I carry 32rnds of Federal 165grain hydra-shoks. I have not fired them in the dark, but around dusk time it does produce a nice flash. I've also seen nice flashes coming out of glocks using the same ammunition. I think it's just the "nature of the beast" being that a .40 is basically a "hot 9mm" round.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Fast burning, double base powders usually produce more muzzle flash. It is just this type of powder that works best in the relative short auto pistol cartridge.

Moderate charges of slower burning single based powders usually produce less flash, but usually don't work as well in auto pistol cases. As a user of factory loaded ammunition, this is something over which you have no control.

Either accept what you've got. or seek another brand. 

Me, I'm used to the .44 Magnum and its three foot fireball out front.

Bob Wright


----------

